# My first FFA experience



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 10, 2010)

So, I've been seeing this girl for a few weeks. I had an inkling she might have FFA tendencies when she told me that she likes bigger guys with broad shoulders and strong arms. I figured maybe she just had a preference for those linebacker types, though, and it wasn't really true fat admiration.

Boy, was I wrong.

Tonight, while cuddling, she asked me if it would offend me if she rubbed my belly. I said of course not and that it was actually really cute. She slowly worked her way under my shirt and started lighly grazing her finger over my belly and my belly button. I could tell she was really getting into it because she kept squirming and smiling and sort of playfully moaning as she combed every inch of my tummy. She was loving every minute of it. A few times, she even leaned down to kiss my belly. It was fantastic.

Anyway, as the night went on, she started telling me how she loves fat guys and even went so far as to mention gaining and feederism. I had no idea she even knew about these terms let alone felt this way. I was stunned.

Also, at some point, I got up out of my cuddling spot next to her in bed and went to grab some drinks for us. I had my shirt off and I was just in my boxers and I caught her staring at me and my belly. I looked back at her and asked "What?" She smiled and said that I was so sexy and manly and that she thought that big bellies were the pinnacle of manliness. I've never felt so good in my life.

I can't wait to see her again.

I just want every lonely BHM here to realize that FFAs do exist and they are out there. It took me nearly 24 years, but the time has finally come.

It sucks because I'm moving to California in 3 weeks, but she seems optimistic about it and wants to keep in touch. She told me she'd never want to keep me from my dreams. Bad timing, but it is worth every second of my time to pursue this.

Trust me. There is hope, boys!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 10, 2010)

Also, at one point I was talking about how I had lost 40 pounds over the past like 6 months and she looks at me with this wide-eyed, bewildered, excited gaze and goes "You used to be... bigger?"

It made me think of you guys.


----------



## Sixe (Jan 10, 2010)

Your life struggle has inspired me good sir!


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 10, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> So, I've been seeing this girl for a few weeks. I had an inkling she might have FFA tendencies when she told me that she likes bigger guys with broad shoulders and strong arms. I figured maybe she just had a preference for those linebacker types, though, and it wasn't really true fat admiration.
> 
> Boy, was I wrong.
> 
> ...




Yay! That's so great, I'm really happy for you! 

The timing on it sucks, but it's awesome that your lady is an FFA! See, guys? We do exist!


----------



## escapist (Jan 10, 2010)

Man, isn't this EXACTLY what I've been saying for a LONG time on this board? Its like you guys just didn't want to believe me. I've even posted about some of the keywords I listen for.

"You remind me of..." or "I like..."
-big
-strong
-chunky
-chubby
-cute
-hot
-sexy
-safe
-cuddly
-thick
"guy('s) I knew(and or dated)"

as long as it doesn't end with "My brother" your hitting a home run! Freaking hell its about time someone backs me up on this. Get it out of your heads my chunky brothers that your attraction level is all about your size. Guess what if, she is an FFA and your SUPER Huge but your perosnallity and social skills SUCK, your size is NOT Going to Matter. Guess what If your Average or even Slightly Ugly but your Social Skills and Personality Rock her world; your size not going to matter (however, being well groomed and smelling good is requried)!

...and Ninja don't worry man, your learned how to see and find them and make it work. If it doesn't work with the Distance there will be others. Trust me, you just have to make the commitment of getting to know people and finding out what they are all about.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 10, 2010)

Anecdote from my own life. This happened two weeks ago maybe? I don't remember.

Scene: Me and girl sitting on couch at friends house. She snuggles up against me because she is cold. She says something along the lines of "You are very comfortable and snuggly, I could get used to this."

Me: (_)_)=================================D

Her: "It reminds me of my dad and me when I was little."

Me: (_)_)=========D


I thought I was about to strike gold, turns out it was just lead.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 10, 2010)

Awww Ninja!! That is so wonderful for you!!!! I am jealous of your girl because I want to rub your belly too!!! (Wishing my arm stretched from Canada to California!) hehe.

Also, I was in a long-distance relationship for 4 years (Canada-England). Long-distance relationships can and do work (don't believe the negative hype). We did not break up due to the distance.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 10, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Awww Ninja!! That is so wonderful for you!!!! I am jealous of your girl because I want to rub your belly too!!! (Wishing my arm stretched from Canada to California!) hehe.
> 
> Also, I was in a long-distance relationship for 4 years (Canada-England). Long-distance relationships can and do work (don't believe the negative hype). We did not break up due to the distance.



I too wish your arm stretched that far, that would be amazing.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 10, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Awww Ninja!! That is so wonderful for you!!!! I am jealous of your girl because I want to rub your belly too!!! (Wishing my arm stretched from Canada to California!) hehe.
> 
> Also, I was in a long-distance relationship for 4 years (Canada-England). Long-distance relationships can and do work (don't believe the negative hype). We did not break up due to the distance.



Yeah, we're going to see what happens. I really like her.

If it's meant to be, it will be.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 10, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> Yay! That's so great, I'm really happy for you!
> 
> The timing on it sucks, but it's awesome that your lady is an FFA! See, guys? We do exist!



I'm happy that I've caught one of you elusive beasts in your natural habitat.

I feel like Muldoon from Jurassic Park.


----------



## escapist (Jan 10, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Anecdote from my own life. This happened two weeks ago maybe? I don't remember.
> 
> Scene: Me and girl sitting on couch at friends house. She snuggles up against me because she is cold. She says something along the lines of "You are very comfortable and snuggly, I could get used to this."
> 
> ...



Thats funny because someone who I still care very much about said very similar things. This is once again before I really knew what I know now. She is and was the smallest woman I ever dated and probably one of the hottest. I found it inconceivable she was really into to me. She kept telling me its ok you remind us of our dad (her and her sister who I also had a bit of a crush on). After her and I hooked up I was invited over to dinner with the family and that Oh So Scary "So, your dating my daughter speech". All I can say is her Dad was freaking awesome lol. I totally got it after I met him. We were a lot a like, both very big guys, with much the same personality types.

Perhaps it worked for me because as you put it:
(_)_)=================================D
didn't happen till she was already very into me and sitting on my lap leaning on my belly to make out with me. IDK.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 10, 2010)

I am happy for you Ninja! 
Does she know about Dims! It would be a great way for her to find other women like her and to keep in touch while your gone. 

I know Escapist has given his litany many a time, but it could ring true. At least we'll say so when I finally get certified as a yoga teacher


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 10, 2010)

escapist said:


> Thats funny because someone who I still care very much about said very similar things. This is once again before I really knew what I know now. She is and was the smallest woman I ever dated and probably one of the hottest. I found it inconceivable she was really into to me. She kept telling me its ok you remind us of our dad (her and her sister who I also had a bit of a crush on). After her and I hooked up I was invited over to dinner with the family and that Oh So Scary "So, your dating my daughter speech". All I can say is her Dad was freaking awesome lol. I totally got it after I met him. We were a lot a like, both very big guys, with much the same personality types.
> 
> Perhaps it worked for me because as you put it:
> (_)_)=================================D
> didn't happen till she was already very into me and sitting on my lap leaning on my belly to make out with me. IDK.



In this case it was very obvious there was no sexual attraction or desire for a relationship. Seriously. There is no room for what-ifs here or anything. It was incredibly obvious.


----------



## escapist (Jan 10, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> In this case it was very obvious there was no sexual attraction or desire for a relationship. Seriously. There is no room for what-ifs here or anything. It was incredibly obvious.



Is it just me or does that usually happen when you really want the person too? I tend to think its because to much interest gets broadcasted at the wrong time. I've been able to recover from it, not often, but it has happened. It took serious self discipline to choke down what I wanted and let her get there before I killed it myself. For me personally it always required a time out and a cooling off period. Staying near that person only made the friend zone feelings worse!


----------



## Horseman (Jan 10, 2010)

escapist said:


> Man, isn't this EXACTLY what I've been saying for a LONG time on this board? Its like you guys just didn't want to believe me. I've even posted about some of the keywords I listen for.
> 
> "You remind me of..." or "I like..."
> -big
> ...




I've heard all of these in the past couple of months. Plus, "really built," spoken twice, (the second time "REALLY built") with a hand on my shoulder and then on my chest, by a girl I've been infatuated with at work, as she told a story to a whole group of us about a long-ago weekend fling.

Oh, and here's another, spoken breathlessly: _"I want to feel you on top of me."_

Said to me about a month ago by the very same, _gorgeous_, 29-year-old girl I've now pretty much fallen in love with.

Said not long after she hand-held me and walked me to my bedroom after dropping by my house of her own accord for about the dozenth time since we stopped working together in November. (I was fired/bought out by the company.)

Said while she was _gloriously_ naked except for her tiny underpants.

Said (and obliged) about 10 minutes before I heard, _"Oh, God, I can't do this."_

AAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH! :doh:

The story behind that -- lunacy -- is long and convoluted. The Reader's Digest is, she has confided that she suffered severe sexual abuse in her youth, resulting in a series of tragic relationships with older men (including an employer and a college professor) who did nothing but use her. And thus, "I could never get you past my parents."

WTF? ... If _I'm_ not a user, shouldn't be a problem. Should it? ... Wouldn't they be able to figure that out about me? At least with a little time?

And now I've hardly heard from her for a month.

Talk about heartbreak.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 11, 2010)

Grr,

I don't like all this heartbreak in my thread. I want you guys to be happy and relaying happy stories of safety and comfort and love.

How about some positive stories?


----------



## Horseman (Jan 11, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Grr,
> 
> I don't like all this heartbreak in my thread. I want you guys to be happy and relaying happy stories of safety and comfort and love.
> 
> How about some positive stories?





Sorry. I'll let you know when life stops throwing me snake-eyes.


----------



## escapist (Jan 11, 2010)

Horseman said:


> I've heard all of these in the past couple of months. Plus, "really built," spoken twice, (the second time "REALLY built") with a hand on my shoulder and then on my chest, by a girl I've been infatuated with at work, as she told a story to a whole group of us about a long-ago weekend fling.
> 
> Oh, and here's another, spoken breathlessly: _"I want to feel you on top of me."_
> 
> ...



Don't let your path be determined by others. Stay on your path and allow her to feel attraction and choose to do something about it. Not to mention, you know, sometimes it happens. I had a great relationship fail because of the parent factor myself...and she was amazing. It hurts, its not fun, but its survivable especially once you realize the next one might be even better.


----------



## StarMoon (Jan 11, 2010)

well you have convinced me FFA's are not mythical creatures after all.


----------



## Horseman (Jan 11, 2010)

escapist said:


> Don't let your path be determined by others. Stay on your path and allow her to feel attraction and choose to do something about it. Not to mention, you know, sometimes it happens. I had a great relationship fail because of the parent factor myself...and she was amazing. It hurts, its not fun, but its survivable especially once you realize the next one might be even better.




I'm trying to do this. Just continue being myself, not pushing things, and hoping she comes back around.

Honestly -- I don't think I'm crazy and my own therapist agrees -- I think the girl might be in love with me, too.

When she's visited my home, she's talked about how I'm doing a pretty good job of housekeeping, but if I cut her loose to clean the place, I'd hardly recognize it after. And she tells me "what a great space" the house is, and discusses redecorating (now that my wife's gone) "to make it _your_ space ... masculine, like you" and offering to help me shop for colors and to bring a friend over and help me paint and such. ... Almost like she's thinking of moving in.

She's casually dating a mutual friend of ours who I think is also falling for her, though she's told him they're just going out and enjoying activities as friends. (Girls, I swear, generally speaking, straight guys don't need women as "activity" friends.) And since the first night that she basically jumped me in my den, she's told me that she needs to tell this guy she can't see him anymore because he'll never make her feel like I do.

But she's botched every prior relationship (most of which were doomed at the start) and she's told me that she's afraid if we do have sex and things go wrong after, she'll lose me as a friend and a mentor, "who has already done so much for me and who means too much to me."

Yes, it's kind of psycho. Which should cause me to run. But I fell for her before I realize she had such pathology -- issues created by other people who harmed a helpless child/teenager -- and if I love someone, even just as a friend, it's hard for me to abandon them just because their problems make them inconvenient.

So if she walks away no longer wanting or needing anything to do with me, I'll hurt like hell but it might be safer for me in the long run. And if she comes back, wanting and needing me, I'll support her as best I can ... understanding (and cautioned by my therapist) that it still might end very badly.

P.S. Sorry again, Ninja.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 11, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I am happy for you Ninja!
> Does she know about Dims! It would be a great way for her to find other women like her and to keep in touch while your gone.
> 
> I know Escapist has given his litany many a time, but it could ring true. At least we'll say so when I finally get certified as a yoga teacher



I haven't decided if I want to expose her to the dims world yet. She was fairly aware of the fat culture already, so I'm assuming she'll stumble upon it eventually.

She keeps saying she wants to rub baby oil on my belly haha.


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats, Ninja! In the interest of salvaging your thread, I'll mention that I've dated two FFAs in the past year. I related to the part of your post where you described that sort of profound moment of having your belly lusted after for the first time. I was pretty much delirious when this initially happened to me, it felt like there had just been a tear in reality. Now I see it not as some wild fantasy, but as the way that kind of affection is SUPPOSED to feel.

Also like you, I discovered the FFA tendencies after we had already established a repoire together. I think I'd previously had some naive idea that she'd have those desires right at the forefront, that I'd be walking down the street and one would just yell "Get over here, fatso"! I'm still holding out hope for that, actually. 

On a further note of encouragement, since I sought and caught one immediately after the other, you may find this experience gives you a certain amount of 'FFAdar'.


----------



## Melian (Jan 11, 2010)

On the other side of the coin, FFAs are *thrilled *when they find a fat guy who lets them grope and lust over him!

So congrats to you both - you totally deserved to find someone who appreciates you that much. :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 11, 2010)

99Haints said:


> I'd previously had some naive idea that she'd have those desires right at the forefront, that I'd be walking down the street and one would just yell "Get over here, fatso"!



This is how I'd always pictured it in my fantasies haha. I'd love for some super-dominant FFA to scope me out from a distance and just instantly size me up and go in for the kill.

Thanks for the encouragement, though.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 11, 2010)

Melian said:


> On the other side of the coin, FFAs are *thrilled *when they find a fat guy who lets them grope and lust over him!
> 
> So congrats to you both - you totally deserved to find someone who appreciates you that much. :happy:



Thank you, darling.

My belly is always open to groping. Ask any of my friends haha. It's a community pillow and thing-to-poke.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 11, 2010)

This is the best and happiest Dims thread in forever.

Yay Zack.

Yay FFAs.

Yay BHMSs who know they're hot.

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

If only I can score a ticket to the Innauguration of Chris Christie in New Jersey and his wife will let me make out with him to congratulate him on becoming Governor, everything will be perfect!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jan 11, 2010)

My belly is there to be loved, there's little better than when someone I'm with really gets into it. I remember vividly the first time I was with someone who was very open about being physically attracted to my belly; the realisation that such people exist was a revelation and made me so much more confident.

Oh, and Ninja, belly + baby oil = awesome


----------



## Paquito (Jan 11, 2010)

I feel like wearing a shirt that says "Attention FFAs: I Have A Belly That Loves Being Rubbed."

Will post results later.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 12, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I feel like wearing a shirt that says "Attention FFAs: I Have A Belly That Loves Being Rubbed."
> 
> Will post results later.



If this worked, life would be awesome haha


----------



## Melian (Jan 12, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> If this worked, life would be awesome haha



To be 100% honest.....if I was out and saw an attractive fat guy wearing a shirt like that, I would shove my hand IN the shirt and grope him. Well...provided my husband wasn't around


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 12, 2010)

Melian said:


> To be 100% honest.....if I was out and saw an attractive fat guy wearing a shirt like that, I would shove my hand IN the shirt and grope him. Well...provided my husband wasn't around



Note to self: buy this shirt and move to Canada

What if it was a picture of Robo that said that underneath?


----------



## Melian (Jan 12, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Note to self: buy this shirt and move to Canada
> 
> What if it was a picture of Robo that said that underneath?



That wouldn't make it more arousing. He's not exactly a hot character. Haha.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 12, 2010)

Melian said:


> That wouldn't make it more arousing. He's not exactly a hot character. Haha.



Fine. Magus. Fat Magus.


----------



## Melian (Jan 12, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Fine. Magus. Fat Magus.



OH SHIT. 

My dry cleaning bill is in the mail.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 12, 2010)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> My belly is there to be loved, there's little better than when someone I'm with really gets into it. I remember vividly the first time I was with someone who was very open about being physically attracted to my belly; the realisation that such people exist was a revelation and made me so much more confident.
> 
> Oh, and Ninja, belly + baby oil = awesome



Yeah, it's crazy the way it INSTANTLY builds so much confidence. Not that I'm a self-deprecating guy, but I never felt like people wanted me just for my body. It was always they loved my personality and tolerated my body. It's nice to feel sexy and like my body is actually turning someone on.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 12, 2010)

Melian said:


> OH SHIT.
> 
> My dry cleaning bill is in the mail.



"The black wind howls...." *munch munch* "Pass the Toma Pop"


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 12, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Yeah, it's crazy the way it INSTANTLY builds so much confidence. Not that I'm a self-deprecating guy, but I never felt like people wanted me just for my body. It was always they loved my personality and tolerated my body. It's nice to feel sexy and like my body is actually turning someone on.



The other day I was reading the story of Ugly Duckling to my son and Escapist was in the room also listening and said he never heard the complete story. 

This thread is totally reminding me of the Ugly Duckling theme.

I'm so glad that you have realized you are indeed a sexy creature.:happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 13, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> The other day I was reading the story of Ugly Duckling to my son and Escapist was in the room also listening and said he never heard the complete story.
> 
> This thread is totally reminding me of the Ugly Duckling theme.
> 
> I'm so glad that you have realized you are indeed a sexy creature.:happy:



But the ugly duckling assumes that one has to become a swan while I believe the duckling itself is beautiful.

Who gets to decide what is flawed and what isn't? Who gets to decide what is attractive and what isn't?

There is no universal truth. There are only stories. Truth is just one page of the endless tome of stories.

Confidence comes from realizing there are puzzle piece people out there who match up well with your own unique and beautiful puzzle piece.


----------



## escapist (Jan 13, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> But the ugly duckling assumes that one has to become a swan while I believe the duckling itself is beautiful.
> 
> Who gets to decide what is flawed and what isn't? Who gets to decide what is attractive and what isn't?
> 
> ...



Actually I think she is trying to tell you that your a swan regardless of what you or anybody else thought you were. 

In my opinion, true confidence is when you needed no one but your yourself to tell you who you are and what you can do.


----------



## Tad (Jan 13, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> But the ugly duckling assumes that one has to become a swan while I believe the duckling itself is beautiful.
> 
> Who gets to decide what is flawed and what isn't? Who gets to decide what is attractive and what isn't?
> 
> .



I think that story gets mis-understood a lot. The point is not really that the title character was ugly and then becomes beautiful, the point is that the character was always fine, but was trying to be something that it wasn't, and was judging itself by those standards. It really bugs me when people use the story to imply to someone Oh, youll grow up and become pretty too, youll turn into a swan.

</pet peeve rant>


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess I was misinformed about the whole ugly duckling thing haha


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeppers, it was only when he was among the ducks and being judged by their standards he was seen as ugly...

We're all swans here.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone else want to share their first FFA experience?

I'd really love to hear about them. :happy:


----------



## Tad (Jan 18, 2010)

Never had one (then again, the only person I ever got beyond hand holding with was my wife, and you can't expect one person to be _everything_!) 

But I do love reading about them, so I hope more people will share


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 18, 2010)

Well my only experience was with my ex. She seemed to love touching my belly. She even liked to rub up against it. She would even fall asleep on it. But as time went by she touched me even less. Turns out she was seeing another big guy. So I am looking for a better FFA experience.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 22, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well my only experience was with my ex. She seemed to love touching my belly. She even liked to rub up against it. She would even fall asleep on it. But as time went by she touched me even less. Turns out she was seeing another big guy. So I am looking for a better FFA experience.



I know the feeling, bro. I've been passed over many, many times. You have my support. Girls can be evil when you're a nice guy.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 22, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I know the feeling, bro. I've been passed over many, many times. You have my support. Girls can be evil when you're a nice guy.



I did learn from it. I won't make those mistakes again. Thanks for the support.


----------



## escapist (Jan 22, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I know the feeling, bro. I've been passed over many, many times. You have my support. Girls can be evil when you're a nice guy.



*"Passed Over"
-------------*
I know it might sound bad, but my attitude has always been that women are like car's. There are millions of them and if you stand at the stop light long enough you will see another sexy car thats just right for you.


*"Nice Guy"
------------*
As I got older I learned to just scrap the "Nice Guy" persona. Its one thing to put on the show of the nice guy, and project it constantly. However, the reality is nobody is nice 24/7 and it can really just come off as fake and real if you actually try to live up to it. So at some point in life I finally realized to have my edge that I liked, and keep the nice guy parts of me for the people who really deserve it. Its had an effect that I never expected, for those who know me its like the nice side of me is a special thing just for them...and well, thats pretty much the truth now too.

Hope my perspective on it gives some clarity on the subject to those who might need it.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe some people really are nice all the time.

Just sayin'.


----------



## escapist (Jan 22, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Maybe some people really are nice all the time.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Ok if Jesus was realy the son of God I might go with him as an answer to that. I have known some of the most amazing nice people in life, and been able to call them friend. Once again though, I saw that even they had very dark moments. Its just normal to have a full range of thoughts feelings and emotions. Women are very sensitive to such things, they learn to read expressions' and attitudes from birth. So seeing someone with a limited range of emotions reads as fake to them. They want some who is just as real and feeling as they are, not a robot. In fact if you really want to piss a woman off just try not reacting to anything she does good or bad, and just tell her you love her. She will only feel you don't give a damn about her.

Not to mention someone who is overly nice all the time just reads as kind of well, "icky". (you just gotta love that "girl" term lol) 

Trust me guys you will find most women want a nice guy, who just happens to have a bit of naughty to him. Yeah I say most because there is always that 1 odd exception to the rule somewhere in life.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 22, 2010)

I know that no one is nice 100% of the time, but there are tons of people who do have a generally suny disposition. And yea, it can be annoying. But some people really are just like that, and it's ok. Besides, it's pretty easy to tell who's genuine and who's just trying to be nice to get with you.


----------



## escapist (Jan 23, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I know that no one is nice 100% of the time, but there are tons of people who do have a generally suny disposition. And yea, it can be annoying. But some people really are just like that, and it's ok. Besides, it's pretty easy to tell who's genuine and who's just trying to be nice to get with you.



Nothing wrong with a sunny disposition, often I have one. Its my preferred state of being. I am speaking to those who have the clouded illusion that being nice all the time is attractive, and what women want. I am speaking to the men who don't understand why they keep ending up in the friend-zone or loosing attracting, and often say to themselves, "but I'm a nice guy why does this happen to me?"

The problem with Super Niceness in the attraction game is there is no dynamic flowing or fun tension in the relationship. You can playfully tease in a manner that creates just enough tension. Some guys over do it and kill attraction fast or just have bad timing, and then abandon even trying it again.

There are guys on this board who know exactly what I'm talking about. You can be nice, as long as your not to nice. It helps to keep it fun by being just a bit naughty, besides, you know you want to be  I can't be the only Super Big Big, Somewhat Nice, but Super Naughty guy can I?   :happy:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 23, 2010)

escapist said:


> Nothing wrong with a sunny disposition, often I have one. Its my preferred state of being. I am speaking to those who have the clouded illusion that being nice all the time is attractive, and what women want. I am speaking to the men who don't understand why they keep ending up in the friend-zone or loosing attracting, and often say to themselves, "but I'm a nice guy why does this happen to me?"
> 
> The problem with Super Niceness in the attraction game is there is no dynamic flowing or fun tension in the relationship. You can playfully tease in a manner that creates just enough tension. Some guys over do it and kill attraction fast or just have bad timing, and then abandon even trying it again.
> 
> There are guys on this board who know exactly what I'm talking about. You can be nice, as long as your not to nice. It helps to keep it fun by being just a bit naughty, besides, you know you want to be  *I can't be the only Super Big Big, Somewhat Nice, but Super Naughty guy can I?*   :happy:



I hope not because i want one.


----------



## escapist (Jan 23, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I hope not because i want one.



lol, and case in point. I'd say I love you, but it would probably just be a mask for the fantasy I have of bouncing on my huge belly :blush:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 23, 2010)

escapist said:


> Nothing wrong with a sunny disposition, often I have one. Its my preferred state of being. I am speaking to those who have the clouded illusion that being nice all the time is attractive, and what women want. I am speaking to the men who don't understand why they keep ending up in the friend-zone or loosing attracting, and often say to themselves, "but I'm a nice guy why does this happen to me?"
> 
> The problem with Super Niceness in the attraction game is there is no dynamic flowing or fun tension in the relationship. You can playfully tease in a manner that creates just enough tension. Some guys over do it and kill attraction fast or just have bad timing, and then abandon even trying it again.
> 
> There are guys on this board who know exactly what I'm talking about. You can be nice, as long as your not to nice. It helps to keep it fun by being just a bit naughty, besides, you know you want to be  I can't be the only Super Big Big, Somewhat Nice, but Super Naughty guy can I?   :happy:



I know exactly what you're talking about. If you're too nice, then there's no challenge. There's no thrill of chase.


----------

